# IFRA guidelines perfume oil



## Channi3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Is it safe to use more then the recommended usage for fragrance oils to make a perfume roll on? Most of the fragrance oils I purchased have a maximum ifra usage of 5%. Problem is I can't smell the end product mixed with the other 95% coconut oil. Is it dangerous adding more fragrance oil? I contacted someone that uses fragrance oils from the same company I bought and she uses 50% fragrance oil to the other 50% carrier oil. Is that dangerous? I have looked all over the web and I am very confused. Please help. Thank you!


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 21, 2013)

Channi3 said:


> Is it safe to use more then the recommended usage for fragrance oils to make a perfume roll on? Most of the fragrance oils I purchased have a maximum ifra usage of 5%. Problem is I can't smell the end product mixed with the other 95% coconut oil. Is it dangerous adding more fragrance oil? I contacted someone that uses fragrance oils from the same company I bought and she uses 50% fragrance oil to the other 50% carrier oil. Is that dangerous? I have looked all over the web and I am very confused. Please help. Thank you!



It will depend on the supplier. I can only think of one supplier who recommends 5% for almost every skin safe FO they carry, and that is NG. However, if you look at the actual IFRA certificate approved category levels that they link to for each FO, that's not necessarily the case. They list on the main page for Misbehavin' that they recommend a 5% usage rate for everything. However, looking at the actual IFRA approved levels, it can be used up to 25% for soap and perfumes.

To find the link to the actual IFRA levels for NG's fragrances, it is at the very bottom of the description and usage section of the page, directly above the reviews and comments. Disable your popup blocker or allow all popups from NG. It looks like:

View MSDS Sheet / IFRA Certificate / EU Documents

Click on that and it will open a popup window with all the categorical breakdowns


----------



## judymoody (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't make perfume oils but I find that in lotions and serums (which I do make) - 1-2% is plenty strong.  But everybody's nose is different.

I would not exceed the manufacturer's recommendations.  Also, depending on whether or not you are in the US, Canada, Europe, whatever, there may be other regulations governing usage rates.


----------



## Channi3 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write me back. The fragrance oils I bought are from natures garden candles, and looking at the IFRA certificate for the actual product for maximum perfume usage is between 5-6%. Is it dangerous to use a higher percentage?


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 21, 2013)

Channi3 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to write me back. The fragrance oils I bought are from natures garden candles, and looking at the IFRA certificate for the actual product for maximum perfume usage is between 5-6%. Is it dangerous to use a higher percentage?



It becomes an irritant or may burn after the recommended max. Stick to using the max for Category 4 for your perfumes. I know it kinda sucks, but that's why there are max limits set  Also, if you knowingly use more than the IFRA listed max, you have nullified your insurance, so any lawsuits would become totally your personal responsibility.


----------

